# A few in car 30-130 and top speed runs



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well had a great day at RAF Marham on Sunday.

Managed to do something like 10 + high speed runs and the engine is still sweet as a nut  Burnt out 3rd gear snycro on the getrag but not too fused by that at all.

Managed to do 187.3 mph off the rev limiter at 8500rpm in 6th. Which made my win the top speed runs for the day. I think the fastest all weekend was an evo 6 doing 191 mph so not that far off. I was battling it out with a modified Noble which was a great crack. So no chance of going any faster on the getrag. The speed calculators worked it out to 197mph in 6th but it was 10 mph off. If i ran a stock R32/33 box it would of been 207 mph off the rev limiter do maybe 197mph on the v box 

Great to finally meet up with a few people and hope everyone gets there cars sorted for next year. Bit of a shame there was so little of us compared to the scooby boys 

Next year i will run a stock box and see what i can get with that 

Anyway few vid's. Nothing special at all really. Can't see much past the screen again so i will have to come up with a different place to mount the camera.

You can see how short the gearing is and how much wheel spin i was getting into 2nd in the rain trying to do a good 30-130 run

First 3 vids are of the 30-130 event.

YouTube - Maddenr32's Channel


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one, Jamie.

What size wheels/tyres?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello mate. Yea running 888's in the size off 265/35/18. Not alot much left on them but maybe a few mph more on new tires?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe. ???

We've got the same set-up. I did a top end run on the Autobahn coming back from the 'Ring last year. Speedo was off the dial. Revs were well in the red and the GPS said 190.

It's interesting to read your post, 'cos it's very difficult to find another car with 'box/diffs/tyres for comparison.


Mark (Abbey) and Colin (CATDT) had my car on the bank at Millbrook last week to do some live mapping. They gave it some beans too!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I'm not too sure what was going on mate. I though that 8500 rpm in 6th would see me touching 200mph but guess not  

What did the get round Millbrook then mate?

I also got the car weighed and it came in at 1430 kg bang on with 3/4 tank of fuel


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you seen the spreadsheet that Hugh Keir - I think - did many years ago? I modified it for Getrag on 4.111 diffs.

I can email you a copy if you want. 8250rpm is 191mph.

Bearing in mind that GT-R revs are generally believed to over read by 300-400 rpm, I reckon you'd need to see 9500rpm for a genuine 200mph.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea email it over mate. My address is in my profile page 

That's the thing my limiter is set too 8500 rpm and i hit that so does that mean the v box's where reading low all day? My counter was reading more but now sure how much. I even heard it on the limiter for about 2 seconds and still only reached 187.3. STRANGE.

I wish i borrowed Smikee's own v-box and had a run with that to see if it made any difference. Maybe the evo boys played around with it so i didn't beat the 191 mph run from the day before. :chuckle:

I was thinking of rasing tire pressure and taping up the gaps but once you have hit the limiter you can't go any faster right? 

I spoke to the timing guys and they said that the 1000bhp evo that done 200 mph a couple of years ago was on the limiter for 15 seconds  ARRRRRHHH Don't think he drove it home though hahaha.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Madden said:


> Yea email it over mate. My address is in my profile page


Sent.

Yeah, I'd imagine once you hit the limiter, that's it.

I was speaking to Tamura-San *cough - name drop* at Silverstone a few years ago. He said that the Nismo 3.9 diffs are the best. Good spread of gears and 200mph dead at 8k rpm apparently. He has Getrag and 3.9 in his 32 in Japan.

15 seconds on the limiter. lol. How frustrating.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers for the table mate. I changed it too 8500rpm and is said 196.3mph. So its not to far off at all really  It i had an extra 5mm tread on the tires that would make 10mm in rim diameter. Going to see how much of a difference 10mm makes on the chart lol

Cheers the editing my post to get the vids on the screen. How did you do that?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Madden said:


> How did you do that?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/66809-youtube-test.html


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers mate 

I'm trying to knock 10mm of the rolling radius but it doesnt recalculate the top speed. How the hell does it work? hahahaha. Useless at spread sheet :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Off the top of my head, I don't think that you can change that value.

Put the stock 33 tyre size in the boxes. That's approx 10mm RR bigger than 265s.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I have just received all data from the event so if anyone wants their's let me know


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi jamie, i wouldn't mine seeing mine mate,cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's me 187.39 run


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

asiasi said:


> Hi jamie, i wouldn't mine seeing mine mate,cheers :thumbsup:



What was you best run mate? I can get the g force and loads of stuff pretty cool gear really  I will post them up in a new thread


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL, i only did one so it will have to be that one mate  10.76 and 169mph


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

asiasi said:


> LOL, i only did one so it will have to be that one mate  10.76 and 169mph


What name did you give on the day and also race number?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Just checked and a 10mm difference in rolling radius makes about an 4-5 mph difference. So the calculators are pretty accurate


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Madden said:


> What name did you give on the day and also race number?


Asiasi, No 19,dont worry if its a hassle mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

There you go mate  Couldn't spot you on the list that was all


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great thanks Jamie


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Madden said:


> Just checked and a 10mm difference in rolling radius makes about an 4-5 mph difference. So the calculators are pretty accurate


Woo Hoo!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

moleman said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yea cheers for that mate. Its a real good tool 

So next time new tires and I'm going to take an r33 box with me or some r34 diff's :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL.

I've got the stock 32/33 version too.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

asiasi said:


> LOL, i only did one so it will have to be that one mate  10.76 and 169mph


what power is your car running for that ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

The Kumho V70a 265/40/18 is what you need for top speed runs. Savage tire also. 22 mm bigger than the 265/35/18 888R

Robbie


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> what power is your car running for that ?


That run was on low boost,and you can see from the graph how it jumped out of fifth at 169mph. 
Power ? now that is a good question i would say anything from 650 to 700 at wheels on high boost 1.7 bar,i have never driven it at that 1.4 is the norm.
Still gutted i was really looking forward to smashing it on high boost.


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

nice driving


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Great results m8 :thumbsup:

You need to work a bit on your gearchanges to match the GTR35, though :chuckle:

You got him in the end though :smokin:

Rog


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking at that graph i would say Jamie loses over a second to the R35 just on gear changes.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Madden said:


> I have just received all data from the event so if anyone wants their's let me know


Hi Jamie,

I'd like to have a look at my data ([email protected]) for my 184.4 run.

I'm on 275/35-18s

Malc


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You on 4.111 diffs malc?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Moley, the blue baby is running a quaife 6sp sequential on 33 diffs. Just a bit down on power that's all.........


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah, Cheers Dave. Malc, you can put your ratios - if different from OE - and diffs into this spreadsheet once you've downloaded it.

...and all will be revealed. :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Malc,

According to my calculations 8250rpm will give you 199.1mph on those tyres.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

moleman said:


> Malc,
> 
> According to my calculations 8250rpm will give you 199.1mph on those tyres.


Iain, yeah that ties in with the data from the quaife gear calculator, the 34 3.7 diffs were way too tall for the quaife first gear so decided to swap them for the 4.1s and 6th is still plenty tall enough for the road so it works well overall.

Quaife

1st 2.796
2nd 1.994
3rd 1.537
4th 1.191
5th 0.918
6th 0.767

Getrag

1st 3.83
2nd 2.36
3rd 1.69
4th 1.31
5th 1:1
6th 0.79


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Hahaha you can't compare gear changes on an stick shift to a full paddle shift r35 box lol.

Good to see I do an r35 on g force too .


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

The Admiral said:


> Great results m8 :thumbsup:
> 
> You need to work a bit on your gearchanges to match the GTR35, though :chuckle:
> 
> ...


I can see 2 secs lost in gear changes there alone


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Nothing a sequential with flat shift won't sort 

Rog


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

The Admiral said:


> Nothing a sequential with flat shift won't sort
> 
> Rog


MLR want to sponsor me then????? :chuckle:

Interested in how you pverlay the graphs and make them so big? Figured out a fair bit but still learning this performance box lark :


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

LOL - yes, as per PM, then just drag the bottom of the graph down and it will stretch it 

Rog


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorted it now mate cheers for your help 

So when is the first cheque coming through for this sequential then? :chuckle:


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Would be good to get David Yu run overlaid on that graph.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Madden said:


> What did the get round Millbrook then mate?


191mph. Mark says I have a few more revs than you.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

moleman said:


> 191mph. Mark says I have a few more revs than you.


I will be having words then. :chuckle:


----------

